
Show HN: Simple and distraction-free offline-ready Notepad - amitmerchant
https://notepad.js.org
======
ddgflorida
This is great - I literally started writing one of these yesterday. Mine was
going to use a WYSIWYG editor like Medium Editor and be more of a WIKI.

